# Imac G3 400Mhz Mac Os 9.1



## Anderssonpaul (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je posséde un Imac G3 400 Mhz avec sortie Dv.

J'aimerais le mettre sur Mac Os X (10.2ou 10.3)pour diverse raisons.

Pour le moment est est sous mac os x 9.1 la mise a jour vers 9.2.2 est impossible car l'installateur dit que le dossier system est trop volumineux (2go dispo sur le dd)...

La mise à jour firmware n'est pas possible depuis la 9.1 ...

Et je n'arrive pas a booter sur le cd de mac os 9 .


Comment faire pour mettre a jour en 9.2.1 ? puis la maj firware puis sous mac os x .


Un grand merci d'avance .

Je possède le cd d'installation de mac os 9.0, 9.2.1 ,10.1, 10.2 ,10.3 ,10.4


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2010)

Avec 2 Go disponibles seulement sur le DD, tu oublies le passage à MacOS X!

Il faudrait commencer par trouver un DD plus gros (éventuellement Firewire externe ...)


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse si rapide .
Il y a des tas d'applications inutile ... le dd est de 10 go .
N'importe quelle dd en ide est bon ? (un wd 20go ide) Comment mettre les cavaliers ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (31 Août 2010)

Enfaite j'ai mac os 9.0.4 ... et je n'arrive pas a passé en 9.1


----------



## marctiger (31 Août 2010)

Autant acheter un autre Mac plus récent, neuf ou d'occase et de directement passer à Snow.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Septembre 2010)

Mais j'ai déjà DEUX MAC récents ... Lisez les signatures bordel .


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça m'étonnes que tu puisse pas mettre à jour le firmware depuis 9.0.x 
Pour le disque n'importe quel IDE (ou ATA) fera l'affaire (moins de 128 Go, cependant)
Cavalier en master, en principe (regarde comment est monté celui qui est actuellement dans le Mac)






marctiger a dit:


> Autant acheter un autre Mac plus récent, neuf ou d'occase et de directement passer à Snow.



ben oui, faire revivre une vieille machine, quelle perte de temps ....  

Et si tu peux, passe donc directement à 10.7, ça ira plus vite (comme ça pas de souci de firmware, hein ?)


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Septembre 2010)

Je résume :

Je suis sur MAC OS 9.0.4 je n'arrive pas a passer en 9.1 (pour faire la mise à jour firmware).

Au moins ça .


----------



## marctiger (1 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé cette ancienneté, vois donc par là si cela peut t'aider :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macos9/


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2010)

On peut normalement faire la MaJ du firmware depuis 8.6 jusqu'à 9.2.2
Tu prends bien la 4.1.9 pour iMac à chargement frontal ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (1 Septembre 2010)

Mon imac est un slot in comme les imac et mac mini .
Quelle  firmware me conseil tu ?


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2010)

le 4.1.9 comme indiqué plus haut


----------

